# How thick is you sludge? Rate mine (pics)



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully the thread title got your attention 

Cant do breakfast, but I can manage a shake. So I've created this sludge that I can throw in a shaker and drink on the way to work.

Is there anything blindingly obviously wrong with this? Or anything I can improve on, baring in mind theres zero room left in the shaker when this lots together.



Live set natural yoghurt 425g

Whole milk 250ml

Scottish oatmeal 100g

MP impact whey 25g

Cals 980

Pro 65g

Carbs 100g

Fat 33g


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

Forget yoghurt. I use bulk powders pure whey 50g (white choc flavour, tastes amazing), semi skimmed milk 300ml, glutamine powder 5g, flaxseed powder 5g, and there ultra fine scottish oats. All from bulk powders. gets thick enough, taste is on point. Noticed a huge difference in recovery since taking glutamine as well....good sheeet


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Amann said:


> Forget yoghurt. I use bulk powders pure whey 50g (white choc flavour, tastes amazing), semi skimmed milk 300ml, glutamine powder 5g, flaxseed powder 5g, and there ultra fine scottish oats. All from bulk powders. gets thick enough, taste is on point. Noticed a huge difference in recovery since taking glutamine as well....good sheeet


Why forget yoghurt? It makes up nearly half the cals, what would you put in its place?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Also does anyone know whats so good about 'live set yoghurt'


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

its probiotic, so has digestive enzymes in and other good bacteria that help your digestive system. At least that's what my understanding of it is.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Amann said:


> Forget yoghurt. I use bulk powders pure whey 50g (white choc flavour, tastes amazing), semi skimmed milk 300ml, glutamine powder 5g, flaxseed powder 5g, and there ultra fine scottish oats. All from bulk powders. gets thick enough, taste is on point. Noticed a huge difference in recovery since taking glutamine as well....good sheeet


Might be a daft question.

But what is the measurement of the scoop that comes with the whey?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

USN hyperbolic mass, 2x bananas, 50g oats, 2x low fat yogurts nearly a whopping 2000cals. Only use when on a cycle tho. Ha


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Might be a daft question.
> 
> But what is the measurement of the scoop that comes with the whey?


30g scoop mate. So I chuck in 1 and 1/2 scoops. Sometimes 2


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Why forget yoghurt? It makes up nearly half the cals, what would you put in its place?


Because I get enough yogurt in my day already. Plus adding yogurt to everything I already have in there just makes it way too thick. Plus I'm sure my body wouldnt even absorb all that in one go so I'd rather gap it out. It's a perfect thickness at the moment. Maybe just have the yogurt on its own like 30mins-1hr later?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you can stomach it ? I have something for you 50 ml olive oil , 100 grams of oats & 2 scoops whey.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Amann said:


> Because I get enough yogurt in my day already. Plus adding yogurt to everything I already have in there just makes it way too thick. Plus I'm sure my body wouldnt even absorb all that in one go so I'd rather gap it out. It's a perfect thickness at the moment. Maybe just have the yogurt on its own like 30mins-1hr later?


Good job you're not the one drinking the stuff in the op then :thumb:


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

At the minute my favourite is 400ml full fat milk, 2 scoops of BBW choc hazlenut whey and 100g of all bran tastes fantastic. And keeps everything moving and has also reduced bloat.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Also does anyone know whats so good about 'live set yoghurt'


Its my understanding that as long you eat a fairly decent diet your body wont be deficient of the 'good bacteria' so just a bit of a con to get more £'s out of us.

I always buy tesco value natural yoghurt cheap and if eating on its own just needs some sweetener.


----------

